# Apps for a new device



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm curious about something - a friend had a kindle stolen, finally had it deregistered at amazon (but they wouldn't blacklist it?), and ordered a 7" HD to replace it.

He hasn't taken it out of the box yet - trying to decide if he is giving it to her now, or for Christmas as an upgrade - so the serial number is registered to his account, i can see it to manage it, BUT, I can't "buy" free apps for it. It is saying that he needs to download the app store app.

I'm assuming once he opens it and turns it on this will go away, but I find it odd that I can buy books to be sent to it - but not apps. 

I didn't set the original one up, they muddled thru it (which is why it was set up to let her buy $50 worth of berries for her monster... LOL!), but I am going to have to do this one. So does the app store have to be set up on it?!?! I did just have a thought that maybe he had removed his CC, but that isn't it either.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Tracey, I just got the kf hd 7 and everything was automatic.  I turned it on, it found my wifi and logged in to register it as my kindle or some such name.  I have 2 other kindles so I then went to manage my kindles and changed to Sheila's Fire HD but the store and everything else was already on there and ready to reap the rewards so to speak.  I think it only asked me a couple of questions like prefered language and maybe time zone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I'm curious about something - a friend had a kindle stolen, finally had it deregistered at amazon (but they wouldn't blacklist it?), and ordered a 7" HD to replace it.
> 
> He hasn't taken it out of the box yet - trying to decide if he is giving it to her now, or for Christmas as an upgrade - so the serial number is registered to his account, i can see it to manage it, BUT, I can't "buy" free apps for it. It is saying that he needs to download the app store app.
> 
> I'm assuming once he opens it and turns it on this will go away, but I find it odd that I can buy books to be sent to it - but not apps.


For whatever reason, apps cannot be purchased for a Fire until the Fire has been started, logged onto Amazon and connected to the store, unlike books. But the App Store does not have to be set up on it, that happens automatically.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For whatever reason, apps cannot be purchased for a Fire until the Fire has been started, logged onto Amazon and connected to the store, unlike books. But the App Store does not have to be set up on it, that happens automatically.


OK, so i will stop thinking that it is strange - and grab it tomorrow and set it up so that I won't miss anything "good"!

It just threw me for a loop because I thought it was like books.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have another Android device registered to your account, you can grab any compatible apps for that device; assuming the Fire is going to be registered to the same account. They may or may not, of course, be compatible with the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

At least they only spent $50! Could have been wayyy worse lol


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you have another Android device registered to your account, you can grab any compatible apps for that device; assuming the Fire is going to be registered to the same account. They may or may not, of course, be compatible with the Fire.


He doesn't - the only other one was the Fire that was stolen. Hmmm, I guess I could put one of my Nabi's on there - they use the same number on them, just adding a 2 behind it. I will look at that later!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> At least they only spent $50! Could have been wayyy worse lol


Oh I know - but try telling HIM that!!!

It took HOURS to talk him down from it... and I happened to be on duty as babysitter - and my KIDS were "helping". I was going to have to fork over part of the $50 if they hadn't refunded it! LOL!!

Suffice it to say, all 3 kids no longer will buy anything in app.


----------

